# Missouri River Tailrace



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

My buddies parents live near the tailrace and we have been going up there the last 3 spring breaks and have had good walleye fishing. But this year our spring break is at the beginning of march instead of the end and just wondering how the fishing has been??


----------



## tiller instinct (Mar 3, 2009)

The fishing in the tailrace will still be really good. I am making the 15 hour drive to fish it for my spring break this weekend. I just hope the weather holds up. It is not for the recreational fisherman this time or almost anytime of the year for that fact.


----------

